

Launching a startup when you have a family with kids - tt
http://blog.munchery.com/2012/06/launching-a-startup-when-you-have-a-family-with-kids/

======
jaetldev
Does this approach scale as users/funding change? I guess I am trying to find
out if I can get into something like this (startup) having missed the boat in
my 20's. Assuming you have the technical chops but slightly unreasonable
demands on you in terms of family time and availability.

~~~
tt
Everyone's situation is different. We notice that we are significantly more
efficient with whatever time we have available. We get back to work as soon as
the kids are asleep for example.

------
kds
Congrats to the courageous - and experienced! - startup founders with kids and
supporting wives - I wish them great success.

~~~
tt
Thank you for your well wishes. It's definitely not for the faint of heart! :)

